# Cousins suspended one game for striking O.J. Mayo



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

> SpearsNBAYahoo Kings center DeMarcus Cousins suspended one game without pay for striking Mavs guard O.J. Mayo.


...


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Supposedly he just straight-up punched Mayo in the junk. I haven't seen the clip, only read about it, but assuming the account was roughly accurate I have no problem with the suspension. Sacramento needs to clear a bunch of those kids out and put a veteran locker room around Cousins if he's going to develop. It's done wonders for Andray Blatche in under six months.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Anyone else having Derrick Coleman flashbacks?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Bogg said:


> Supposedly he just straight-up punched Mayo in the junk. I haven't seen the clip, only read about it, but assuming the account was roughly accurate I have no problem with the suspension. Sacramento needs to clear a bunch of those kids out and put a veteran locker room around Cousins if he's going to develop. It's done wonders for Andray Blatche in under six months.


That has nothing to do with it. Blatche almost got kicked out of the league. He's playing for a one year minimum and trying to earn more.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Adam said:


> That has nothing to do with it. Blatche almost got kicked out of the league. He's playing for a one year minimum and trying to earn more.


Blatche has come out and said what a different locker room atmosphere Brooklyn is compared to the nuthouse that was Washington last year and the positive effect it's had on him. I'm not saying he's now a veteran leader, but if you don't think that the make-up of a locker room matters, you're flat wrong.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Bogg said:


> Blatche has come out and said what a different locker room atmosphere Brooklyn is compared to the nuthouse that was Washington last year and the positive effect it's had on him. I'm not saying he's now a veteran leader, but if you don't think that the make-up of a locker room matters, you're flat wrong.


Blatche was kicked off his team. He's on a one year contract playing for a new contract. End of story.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Blatche will get a nice new contract, since he's averaging almost12 ppg, and nearly 19 ppg as a starter


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Adam has spoken!


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

http://www.cbssports.com/nba/blog/eye-on-basketball/21361035/oj-mayo-says-demarcus-cousins-has-mental-issues

There's a clip within the link. Glad he got suspended b/c you shouldn't be giving double technicals as a false equivalency for one guy getting nutchecked.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

let's just establish a very simple rule - you dont hit another guy in the junk, you just dont do it


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Adam said:


> Blatche was kicked off his team.


You understand that this not only supports my argument, but is a core tenet of it, yes? My point about a veteran locker room only makes sense in light of Blatche having been enough a shithead that a team paid him to stay away from their players just this year.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Bogg said:


> You understand that this not only supports my argument, but is a core tenet of it, yes? My point about a veteran locker room only makes sense in light of Blatche having been enough a shithead that a team paid him to stay away from their players just this year.


Blatche didn't have his locker room changed from an immature to a veteran. He changed cities, teams, coaches, and changed financial situation. You're not controlling for those variables. You're making a conjecture. What actually happened is a head case is finally forced to act unlike a child for the first time in years.

Saying Cousins should have what was done for Blatche makes no sense for all those reasons. Blatche isn't an example of a player who had an immature, young locker room swapped out and replaced with a veteran locker room.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Adam said:


> Blatche didn't have his locker room changed from an immature to a veteran. He changed cities, teams, coaches, and changed financial situation. You're not controlling for those variables. You're making a conjecture. What actually happened is a head case is finally forced to act unlike a child for the first time in years.
> 
> Saying Cousins should have what was done for Blatche makes no sense for all those reasons. Blatche isn't an example of a player who had an immature, young locker room swapped out and replaced with a veteran locker room.


If your argument is that the two situations are entirely different because Blatche changed locker rooms and Sacramento would be changing the locker room around Cousins, each with the same end result, that's the most wildly idiotic picking of nits I've seen on this board.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Bogg said:


> If your argument is that the two situations are entirely different because Blatche changed locker rooms and Sacramento would be changing the locker room around Cousins, each with the same end result, that's the most wildly idiotic picking of nits I've seen on this board.


What is so confusing for you? You said Blatche had his locker room changed for him and it resulted in him being a better player. I'm pointing out that a lot more than just a locker room change occurred. The locker room change was the least of the changes you could have cited for Blatche's rejuvenation.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Adam said:


> What is so confusing for you? You said Blatche had his locker room changed for him and it resulted in him being a better player. I'm pointing out that a lot more than just a locker room change occurred. The locker room change was the least of the changes you could have cited for Blatche's rejuvenation.


Most people think his turn around is primarily because of the change of scenery.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Adam said:


> What is so confusing for you? You said Blatche had his locker room changed for him and it resulted in him being a better player. I'm pointing out that a lot more than just a locker room change occurred. The locker room change was the least of the changes you could have cited for Blatche's rejuvenation.


JaVale McGee left Washington for a professional locker room and went from league laughingstock to almost swinging a playoff series against the Lakers and not only getting a huge extension, but being perceived to have more or less earned it. Blatche left Washington for a professional locker room and is going to be generating Most Improved Player buzz soon. Washington shipped out a bunch of idiots precisely because they wanted to put a professional locker room around John Wall in order to enhance his development, unfortunately he hasn't been able to play yet this year. My entire point was that Sacramento should ship out some of the idiots and malcontents to put professional veterans around Cousins. This isn't a new concept, teams do this constantly because it works.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Bogg said:


> JaVale McGee left Washington for a professional locker room and went from league laughingstock to almost swinging a playoff series against the Lakers and not only getting a huge extension, but being perceived to have more or less earned it. Blatche left Washington for a professional locker room and is going to be generating Most Improved Player buzz soon. Washington shipped out a bunch of idiots precisely because they wanted to put a professional locker room around John Wall in order to enhance his development, unfortunately he hasn't been able to play yet this year. My entire point was that Sacramento should ship out some of the idiots and malcontents to put professional veterans around Cousins. This isn't a new concept, teams do this constantly because it works.


Like when the Blazers shipped everyone out to get away from the "Jailblazers" monicker. 

And it worked.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Oh. Guess we're just done talking about this then.


I wonder if this will show up on Adams list where he "dominates" me.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

e-monk said:


> let's just establish a very simple rule - you dont hit another guy in the junk, you just dont do it


I think that's definitely the moral of this story


----------

